# Can I use a distribution amplifier with digital cable?



## ngrome (Feb 8, 2009)

I found this distribution amplifier that I used with analog cable signal, but since my cable service got switched to digital, can I still safely use it without breaking or blowing the digital cable box (to amplify the digital cable signal since it seems some digital channels are not coming through the box).


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Ask your provider, they may do it free if service is poor for you.


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Best bet is to call your cable service provider and tell them that your connection is crappy. I did that about a month ago. First thing they did was to get rid of my signal amp. They replaced some of the connectors/splitters and everything is fine now.

BG


----------



## danhumphery (May 13, 2011)

It looks like you need an amplifier for digital cable signals.


----------

